# Hiway Game check by wardens



## smeurett (Mar 11, 2006)

On our way back to Wisconsin, from our first ND hunt (it was great...never limited out, but that's not the point...just fantastic hunt, the people,the land and the birds) we were pulled over for a game check-lot's of wardens, Federal wildlife agents etc... The wardens were good guys, chatty, polite, calling us by our first names...our licenses and packaged ducks were fine, although it took a while to unpack our trailer to get to the coolers (lesson learned for next time!) We'd left the wings on and they checked them all. Guess my question is...what do they look for? There were four of us, so we could have 40 ducks (we didn't). I understand the "hunters choice" rule this year, so I guess if we had 40 hen mallards, we'd be in trouble. A state trooper also wanted our drivers licenses, which seemed odd and wasn't too firiendly about that. Another group there had breasted geese without wings, so they were in a bit of trouble I think. I know pheasant opener was key in checking everyone too. It went smooth, and they had us back on the road in a half hour or so.
Anyway, just a new expierence for us and wanted to share. Again, thanks to NODAK for a great hunt.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

smeurett said:


> On our way back to Wisconsin, from our first ND hunt (it was great...never limited out, but that's not the point...just fantastic hunt, the people,the land and the birds) we were pulled over for a game check-lot's of wardens, Federal wildlife agents etc... The wardens were good guys, chatty, polite, calling us by our first names...our licenses and packaged ducks were fine, although it took a while to unpack our trailer to get to the coolers (lesson learned for next time!) We'd left the wings on and they checked them all. Guess my question is...what do they look for? There were four of us, so we could have 40 ducks (we didn't). I understand the "hunters choice" rule this year, so I guess if we had 40 hen mallards, we'd be in trouble. A state trooper also wanted our drivers licenses, which seemed odd and wasn't too firiendly about that. Another group there had breasted geese without wings, so they were in a bit of trouble I think. I know pheasant opener was key in checking everyone too. It went smooth, and they had us back on the road in a half hour or so.
> Anyway, just a new expierence for us and wanted to share. Again, thanks to NODAK for a great hunt.


Congrats on the great hunt! :wink:

The wardens are out there doing their job to ensure the regs are all being followed. They are checking to make sure you have a valid state license, and signed waterfowl stamp. They are checking your name against a master database of former offenders to see if you are someone who has had their privileges yanked. As you mentioned, they are making sure you are legally transporting your possession limit. This includes leaving an exposed wing as you did to validate you are harvesting legal birds both in type and quantity. You were completely legal and so had no worries, however these types of game checks uncover guys who have no clue on species identification and are wayyyy overlimit.

In regards to the troopers, they are there for several reasons.

#1 is that it gives the various agencies a chance to work together and build inter-department comraderie. Those guys who checked you often live in the very area you were pulled over, and often they have very small forces. When backup is needed, often all the different agencies respond irrespective of the department that put out the call. ( I used to be a deputy sheriff in one of those very counties.. we only had 4 deputies in the county, 1 Game warden, and 2 troopers)

#2 The troopers are there to provide traffic control and arrest powers for those who might need to be pulled over yet don't stop. There is some legal subtleties with regards to probable cause relating to a lawful stop and having the different agencies there provides legal cover to stop you.

#3 The troopers are the experts when it comes to impairment from drugs/alcohol. Often times there is secondary offenses that are discovered during the course of an investigation.

#4 The troopers are there to provide additional security should something big go down. A guy who realizes his duck is cooked with a major overharvest offense might get downright hostile.

Trust me. You want a trooper there for a little more beef to keep them in line. :wink:

Ryan


----------



## smeurett (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks....as I said, the wardens were fine and just glad all our "t's: crossed and "I's" dotted as they say for a first time hunt like this.
We came away from ND with a great impression and helped a little ($) with a mom and pop cafe, gas, a stay with a farmer etc. and had a good time doing it. Really impressed with the duck hunting there...will be tough to sit in a marsh here in WI now and try to be happy to SEE a few ducks!
Have a great fall there!


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

First of all I am new to this forum, so I would just like to say HI to everyone.......

Our family farms 10 miles north of the Sand Lake National Refuge in Northeast SD(prime waterfowling and pheasant hunting). We also have a group of guys that hunt on our land from Wisconsin, they definitely echo your comments about field hunting. Their first field experience was 2 years ago and I dont think they even shot at the first flock as they just sat there in amazement. We field hunt probably 95% of the time and love it!!!!


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Stearns, check your PM's please.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Where geographically was the checkpoint?


----------



## gonefshn (Oct 22, 2003)

Glad you had a great hunt. Not surprised that the game wardens were nice and the HP a different story. That's pretty typical. Hildebrand did a good job on bringing around the wardens in the area of personal skills and hiring new ones that actually have personalities. They do a great job and treat people like they'd like to be treated. Hopefully, Steinwand will follow Hildebrand's lead when it comes to relationships. The HP are another story. Being a person who lives south of Devils Lake and having to pass at least one every single trip to town no matter the time of day, I could tell you dozens of stories of extreme prejudice and overzealousness by these guys. Thank God I'm white and not a Native American. To them, even though ND has the most responsible citizens in the country, they act like everyone's the world's biggest criminal. Hopefully, someday there'll be a change at the top and this will change.


----------

